# Deutsche Benutzereinstellungen

## Peter

Hallo,

koennte jemand mal eine Zusammenfassung posten welche Einstellungen fuer deutsche Benutzer vorgenommen werden sollten oder ein emerge-Paket a la user-de in debian zur Verfügung stellen?

Ich habe bis jetzt folgendes:

/etc/environment:

LANG=de_DE@euro

/etc/X11/X11Config:

Option XlbLayout "de"

/etc/profile.ger: 

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="de"

export LC_ALL="de"

Galeon, sylpheed und mc(console) lassensich dadurch aber scheinbar ncht beeindrucken. Muss ich die jetzt noch einmal installieren/kompilieren?

Danke und Gruss

Peter

----------

## ElCondor

Ich hab glaub ich jetzt alles deutsch was deutsch geht, galeon, evolution, ... 

```
warum@PHIEPS warum $ locale

LANG=de_AT@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_AT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_AT@euro"

LC_TIME="de_AT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_AT@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_AT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_AT@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_AT@euro"

LC_NAME="de_AT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_AT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_AT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_AT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_AT@euro"

LC_ALL="de_AT@euro"

```

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## holler

Schaut doch mal bei http://www.gentoo.de/ vorbei. Dort liegt ein Lokalisierungsguide rum. Erweiterungen oder Verbesserungen sind jederzeit erwünscht.

----------

## RaymaN

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Ich hab glaub ich jetzt alles deutsch was deutsch geht, galeon, evolution, ... 
> 
> ```
> warum@PHIEPS warum $ locale
> 
> ...

 

Tja, wo trage ich das eigentlich alles ein?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Konfuzius

 *RaymaN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, wo trage ich das eigentlich alles ein? 

 

Die ganzen LC_XYZ leiten sich alle von LANG ab, 

wenn du LANG neu belegtst, dann verändern sich auch die 

LC_XYZ Werte..

----------

## RaymaN

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die ganzen LC_XYZ leiten sich alle von LANG ab, 
> 
> wenn du LANG neu belegtst, dann verändern sich auch die 
> ...

 

ja, aber bei mir stehen da nicht viele drin:

```

host root # locale

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de"

LC_NUMERIC="de"

LC_TIME="de"

LC_COLLATE="de"

LC_MONETARY="de"

LC_MESSAGES="de"

LC_PAPER="de"

LC_NAME="de"

LC_ADDRESS="de"

LC_TELEPHONE="de"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de"

LC_ALL=de

```

Außerdem sind evolution, galeon, mozilla, ..... immer noch in englisch

 :Confused: 

----------

